# guppy babies dying



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

I've been breeding guppies for almost a year. Just in the last month I've had two tanks of appx 30 baby guppies just die off in one day. I have sponge filters in all the baby tanks and thus has NEVER happened before. Can anyone help. I'm out of answers.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Ammonia? Maybe they are nipping at each other, put groups in separate tanks.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i find that when a tank dies off in a day, there is usually a chemical culprit. 

is there anyway soap or pesticide or such could have gotten into the tanks?

another possible cause is a malfunctioning heater, but i imagine you would have figured that out if it were the cause.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Velvet is a big cause of mystery fry die offs here. It is so hard to spot on small fish.
How is your water hardness, and what do you feed? Velvet thrives in soft water with leftover food, especially brine shrimp.


----------



## gypsydancer (Feb 10, 2012)

My Ph is about 7.5, there is no way soap could get in because I only clean with fresh water. I feed pulverized blood worms to the infants and I separate groups into about 35. I guess I will do more water changes and see if that works. Unfortunately by the time I catch it, most are dead already. I've never noticed them picking on each other. It just surprises me that they are all about three weeks old when it happens.
Namaste,
Gypsy


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

how often do you ; feed ,change water(and %),rinse sponge (in dirty tank water?).They still seem small at 3 weeks but maintenance has to increase with size.My swordtails had more loss about that age and I think they wanted more food(4-5 times a day).Along with that goes 25% daily changes.Fresh water and lots of food grow fish. I feed more now and deaths have decreased 85%-90% .


----------

